# Anyone keep Gouldian finches ?



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey everyone ! 
I just got a pair of juvenile Lady Gouldian Finches today  
I'm pretty excited with the little guys . They're just so small and different from parrots . My only experience with finches is the one Zebra that I picked off the street when I was a child. Unfortunately I only had him for a year until he passed . 

Mutation wise , I think I have a red head lilac chested male and a yellow head white chested female . 
I have done quite a lot of research on them but I would still love to get some inputs from people who keep Gouldians or finches in general .


----------

